
Automatic Mechanical Self Replication - icey
http://vimeo.com/10298933
======
Isamu
Very interesting. Thank you.

For more, see the 1958 paper by L. S. Penrose:
<http://vxheavens.com/lib/mlp01.html>

or the shorter one authored with his son Roger Penrose
[http://www.aeiveos.com/~bradbury/Authors/Computing/Penrose-L...](http://www.aeiveos.com/~bradbury/Authors/Computing/Penrose-
LS/ASRA.html)

Seems like a fun shop project!

------
iwr
Watching that made me think the first Von Neumann Universal Constructor would
be built by a carpenter.

------
konad
If you uploaded this, please de-interlace it (that's what's causing those
horizontal stripes)

